# X Factor is back 21 Aug Woohoo



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Roll on the weekend      As you can tell I'm a little excited by the fact X Factor will be back on our screens this Saturday    especially as the Auditions are my fave bit, I can even get DH to watch the auditions with me    .  Any other X Factor fans out there, come on Helenlo I know you are still out there   

Shelley x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Woohoo indeed!  I´m really looking forward to it!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking forward to it although its been such a fast year, X Factor takes us through to practically  Christmas


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

yea looking forward to it     


                                                      lv marie 76xx


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahhh rumbled! Yeah I’m still lurking   


I can’t wait   


Helen x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Woohoo it's all the same faces from last year on here   bring it on Simon Cowell and team   

Shelley x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, just to let you know that I am going to be doing an Xfactor chat on Sat at 7.30. Hope to see you all there x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm very very excited   
is it going to be the same old 3 judges??


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Are the auditions in front of an audience this year? I didn't watch last year for that reason...


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

Sad to admit but Im looking forward to it.  The auditions are infront of an audience...one of the guest judges got chants of "who are you" apparently !


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Siobhan,  I think they are doing it the same as last year, I didn't mind it tbh. 

Baby2, I think its the same judges until the point Cheryl was ill but I have no idea who stood in for her   

K8O, I don't think you are sad at all, and you are in good company here if you are   

Shelley x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i cant wait either i love the auditions my fav part of it all


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Cant wait, if i'm home i'll see you guys in chat whoever is there. If not home i'll be sky+ing it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i cant wait..love it !x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

You've talked me into it!  I have set it to record as will be out tonight with DH. We're heading to the cinema TOGETHER for the first time in 5 years!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

how good is that girl from Zimbabwe, what an amazing voice


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

gamu was fab, cue tears here too


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Some good singers so far and some complete nutters!! alas that is what I love about the auditions    I'm now watching the Xtra Factor   

Shelley xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I only watch the auditions, when it starts to get serious I give up with it


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Afraid I'm a die hard! By the time it gets serious I'm hooked line and sinker


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I´ve sky + so will be watching later on but yeah, I´m a hardcore fan too.  
How´s the new presenter for Xtra factor? How come Holly isn´t doing it?


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Liked Gamu..shed a few tears with her   but what was that Mercy song about...she was


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244978.0 

Found you !!!

Xfactor 2010 

I liked Gamu & Katie, although felt katie had a really harsh audition  esp compared to the crazy woman, I was yelling for mercy with my hands over my eys and fingers in my ears !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Siobhan1 said:


> Are the auditions in front of an audience this year? I didn't watch last year for that reason...


yes, but its actually quiet goodm I wish they had the big red buttons like on BGT too


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I forgot about Cheryl being sick for some of it   ...and heard Spice girl got booed and walked off stage somewhere along the line?  I think I read it in the papers a while back


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm hooked again (to the auditions at least!) 

Loved Gamu and the girl with blonde hair. Really think Simon messed up her audition and if he had just let her be, all three would have said yes straight away! How can they say she didn't prepare enough if she had prepared an audition but he tells her to change it on the spot?? Some of their other choices were a bit strage... like the Release Me woman... what was that all about? 

Jen x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Some of the rubbish ones seem so fake and set up it quite annoys me. I was glad to have it recorded so I could fast forward through some of it.


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i sky + it and watched it today and omg it was good but omg there were some right rotten ones   


im also pretty sure the scottish girl form G&S (the girl who worked in burger king) served my dh once in bk in paisley and got his order wrong and he wasnt to pleased with her (his order was simple )


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

DizziSquirrel said:


> liked Gamu & Katie, although felt katie had a really harsh audition  esp compared to the crazy woman, I was yelling for mercy with my hands over my eys and fingers in my ears !!


Apparently they have got rid of the mercy lady as she failed to put on her form that she suffers from "mental health issues"! So I read in the Metro yesterday anyway

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG !! Crazy huh, get it


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

DizziSquirrel said:


> OMG !! Crazy huh, get it


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, in chat if anyone wants to pop in


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Not sure if its just me and DH, but we keep waiting for them to be buzzed, forgetting that actually we are watching X factor, not BGT


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

dakota said:


> Not sure if its just me and DH, but we keep waiting for them to be buzzed, forgetting that actually we are watching X factor, not BGT


Not jsut you , I keep waiting for the buzzer too. I thought Cher & that guy from 2 years ago were very good tonight.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

What about the two girls at the end    



Guess what? I just saw Cher in my local Marks and Spencer (we live in the same town you know   )

(just wanted to add she had a phenomenal amount of make-up on and INCREDIBLY thin legs   )


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I missed it last night as I was on my way home. I'm watching it at the momenet     

I've read in the paper this morning that there won't be an X Factor next year and that this will be Cheryls last one. They are starting X Factor in America next year, which Cheryl is supposed to be judging. She wants to do the Ameican one and concentrate on her singing, she won't have time to do all 3. Simon will be back though


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

X Factor chat about to start, come in and join us


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Tina,  I always forget about chat!! I will have to make sure I remember for the boot camp ones

Well there is some talent this year but i think a few dodgy ones have got through to Boot camp!!

shelley xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Cheryl needs to go back to the drs. To put through Katie instead of Gamu she is clearly still unwell!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I was disapointed Gamu didnt get through either


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

There where quite a few surprises for me, I can't believe Paije didn't get through but Danni put that strange Italian guy through   , as for the bands, Simon put through the 2 new bands, I liked the 2 Diva guys and the girl band with the lass with the blonde hair. 

I wonder what the twist is then on Saturday, maybe they are going to get rid of the strange choices and bring in the proper people   

Shelley x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I have found you! 

Was gutted Gamu didn't get through, cant believe Cheryl put Katie through after her breaking down like that. I am torn about Cher. I don't think she should of gone through, she seems so fragile for the live shows but she is different. Oh well time will tell. Cant wait to see what the twist is.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with you all, Gamu shoud have been put through      I wouldn't have put Katie through, she forgot the words in her 1st audition and then in Cheryls "house" as well as the crying as "this is my last chance to impress"!!!! Errrr, it was everyone else last chance to impress and no one else cried.........  I'm not sure what I think about Cher at the moment, she does seem really fragile and may not cope too well in the live rounds, I really hope she does       


We have an X Factor chat every Sat and Sunday while X Factor is on. Please come in and chat


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I just watched it after she sky+ing it. Was very surprised Gamu didn't get through. The girls catagory was most definately the strongest, and i think whichever way it went people were going to be unhappy. I don't think she should of put Katie through, as for Cher i really like her, and in fairness she wasn't well........but.....I'm not sure   

as for the bands? i didnt like the new boyband put together, thought the girls sounded quite good together so glad they've been given a chance


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

There is talk of wildcards next week with either one of each of the catagories coming back or a 4th judge (Nicole or Sharon) choosing one out of each of the catagories to make their group. Either way I am sure Gamu will be back, a lot of people are very unhappy that she didn't gt throufh according to This Moning!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Please NOT Sharon    I don't think I could stand the constant digs at another Judge who shall remain nameless       

Shelley x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I watched that on This Morning as well. They also pointed out that as Gamu is obviously a favorite with the public IF she does come back she is going to start the competition with massive support. 

Yes I am disappointed in Simon as well, the boy band were not that good   The girl band put together though were really good glad they went through. But dh said that he has heard that Simon is desperate to get a bot band signed up to him and there is a gap for them at them moment, the good boy bands around at the moment are older than the usual lot hence him thinking of the young girls that spend spend spend, making him the money in the long run, it's all about the money.

Really excited about the wild card, argh got a whole week to wait yet though!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i really think cherly need her head read im mean omg that katie is just a numpty!! forgot her words total drama queen i cant stand her i would be surprised if she was one of the first to go to be honest 

i likes the girl band put together they were good but i didnt like the boy band i loved diva fever they should have gone through 

gamu so should have went through she really was the best 

i have heard about the wild card too i like this idea and i really hope its gamus way of getting back into the compettion 

i hope if another judge is comin in its nicole she might bring diva fever in as she loved them 

bring back gamu and diva fever that what i say


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I liked Diva Fever too, very different but also like princes & rouges who were also different. I thought the boy band were awful, just a couple of lead singers with the others going ooooooo in the background & totally lacking in charisma & personality 0 the girl group relly showed them up I thought

so gl Mary went through though, I think she's fab


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't believe I'm putting myself through this again  ...every year all the disappointments and "silly choices" make me give up on the show!but it's lured me back  ..I like Cher but I think she only got through because she's " right up Cheryl's street" what with her (Cheryl) trying to be an R&B singer and not succeeding , she's going to do all she can to boost Cher    ...it goes to show the saying "it's not what you know but who you know " ever so true   

bring back Gamu, the girl has talent!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ooh no! Diva Fever were so annoying! I don't want them to go through.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Siobhan1 said:


> Ooh no! Diva Fever were so annoying! I don't want them to go through.


Oh i thought they where fab


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

saw this

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/35/20101005/ttv-cheryl-cole-s-gamu-visa-fears-7f3be95.html

/links


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Just read on MSN that the visa stuff in not true!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

looking forward to x factoir tonight.....7mins to go!!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm in chat if you want to come in and join me xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i cannot stand cher.  she drives me nuts with the face pulling and the stupid attitude and the rapping 

Id like to hear her just sign a nice wee ballad to see if she actually can sing


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

You know I said the same to dh, I am bored of the rapping and attitude, but I wondered if it was just my age


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

✿ MAL✿ said:


> You know I said the same to dh, I am bored of the rapping and attitude, but I wondered if it was just my age


  I thought it was my age too, but I actually like rap music however cannot stand Cher..she seems to have a nasty attitude and is not a good rapper and certainly can't sing. Cheryl seems to love her though 

Mary is growing on me  
Wag is driving me nuts
Katie is driving me nuts
John gives me the creeps

Love Rebecca and Treyc and Matt

the rest of them..I cannot remember who they are


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

No I don't get it either baby2    she seemed like a really nice girl in the beginning but that is not coming across at all now, just bad attitude. Also are they going to do a song with a bit of rap in the middle every week? It's just very samey to me, but I am a miserable old bag   


I thought Mary was wonderful last wk, good ths wk but not as good.
Wag is funny but not v good
Katie erm I am torn with her, I really liked her after her first audition but something rubs me up the wrong way with her now, cant put my finger on it
John I like but easily forgotten I think
Belle amie (sorry don't know what the spelling is for their name) thought they were v good this week but the moaning about who sings what is a bit childish, they can all sing though which is refreshing for a girl group!
Is it one direction the boy group? I am not liking them, think they look so uncomfortable together
Diva fever are refreshing and a bit of fun
Matt v good, hard song did v well
Is the other boy Aiden? I have not liked him from the start, he goes into his own world too much
Is the other boy Paige I don't think he is bad but not brilliant either
Rebecca is good but I always forget about her and she looks like she is not enjoying it, no matter what she says
Trace is has a fantastic voice but I don't think she has it all to win x factor

Right cant remember anyone else! Does anyone else think that the contestants are not as good as previous years? They are all good but nothing special? That sounds horrible, do you know what I mean?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I voted for Mary as an oldie
TreyC in the girls
Aiden in the boys
Diva Fever for fun and camping it up!!

Cher and Katie are annoying me too, 
Wagner scares me, and the thought of him chasing after Mary even more scarey!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

sorry, didn't see you were in chat til too late last night, oops. will remember next week and if dh not on line I'll hop on instead   

wagner is odd and a bit freaky but good on him for giving it his all   

cher has a fab voice but I think her face pulling is a distraction

Katie is a bit up herself I think.

one direction are great for the 'teeny bopper' crowd but not 4 me I'm affraid.

belleamie are really good and one of them grew up in the village I live in (Gulval) so I am supporting them    as r the whole village

diva fever I like but I don;t think they'll go th whole way

not keen on John

mary is fantastic! 

treyC seems to have a bit of something I can't quite grasp...maybe a bit of a diva-ish attitude   but a good voice   

paije is a very good singer but I don;t think he has the X factor

matt is just adorable and wonderful in every way   

aiden looks like he is having some kind og convulsion when he sings   

rebecca ....can't remember her, must have been a bit of a no-go then


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, will be in chat again just before 8pm if you all want to come in for chat. We can have a good natter about who we think should go


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Rebecca has a distinctive but lovely voice, but they are slowly turning her into something of a freak with all that purple on her yesterday! she sounds like Norah Jones, am sure she'll not be everyone's cup of tea,but Simon has already spotted that she has a "great recording voice" ...


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

will pop in for a second but have to do ironing....gunna watch x factor to pass rthe time


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

typical, just when I decide to pop in chat it says I haven't got the needed plug in...


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Arh did not want either of them to be in the bottom 2 (the ones that had to sing for the judges) wont say names in case people have not had chance to see it yet. I feel a bit sad


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

is it over? I missed the last bit..who went?


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

diva fever and storm went this week. I think that was the right choice    sad though it is


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Wag lives to see another week! Thought it was unfair of Simon asking Wag about him and Mary


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I was glad with the 2 acts that have gone, hopefully Wagner is next


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I didn't see the bit with simon asking re wag n mary....what was that about?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

There has been talk that romance is blossoming between wagner and Mary in the house


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Everyone looking forward to tonight? I have my pizza all ready and lo has had no nap today so early to bed for him and early sit down ready for x factor for me   

Is it guilty pleasures this week or have I dreamt that


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

mal - just chatting to dh about x factor! gunna fight over telly cos he wants to watch something else! how dare he


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't think my DH would dare suggest it


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

wagner to GO!!!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Well my vote is with Matt. You never know, we could end up with a winner who is actually able to write their own songs and not have to listen to the same old manufactured cr*p all over again   I reckon it will be him and Cher in the final. I have to say I can't stick Cher and the attitude she has - a sure sign I'm getting old   


As for Wagner, it's John and Edward all over again    Bloody Louis


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

i've loved matt from the beginning - he has the amazing voice and attitude to go with it!!

absolutely, really absolutely cannot stand cher - hate her attitude, don;t think she's a great singer and have i said that already, really hate her attitude!   

warming to katie though and never thought would say that but not sure if that will carry on

WTF with wagner - what is he still doing here!!!!!!!!!! louis is treating him as this year's answer to last year's jedward - joke, absolute joke

shame john has gone but trayc was defo best singer in sing off - feel sorry for him as wagner should have gone

gosh that feels good getting this off my chest     

Gini x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

cannot stand Cher...trying not to use the word hate   !! she gets on my nerves, everything about her, her clothes, hair, make up and worst of all her rapping/"singing" ...I tried to be kind to her and remember she is only 17 but she has a stinking attitude.

wasn't a big fan of John so won't miss him    and of course Slinky, you're right about the wag being the joke factor ..

love love love Matt...such a humble gorgeous kid


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Wish Wagner had gone. John was a good singer but wasnt at all memrobable, didnt like any of his songs and he was a bit boring etc

Whos your favorate judge? Danni and Simon 
Do u prepher Cheryl or Dannis style? I prepher Danni, vey classy and always looking great


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really sad John went. He was one of my favourites along with Matt & Mary.

Wagner should definitely have gone. Who on earth is voting for him!   . It just goes to show how desperate people are for fame of any sort as he is being made a fool of every week but he's quite happy to be the joke of the whole show   

I really don't think Cher can sing. I can understand that they like her cause she is different but her voice isn't great at all.

I'd be happy to see the back of One Direction too but with the teenage girl vote I doubt that will happen any time soon.

I don't have a favourite judge but my least favourite is Louis   , always has been. He talks absolute nonsense!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh I cannot stand Louis, I actually want to slap him in the face, how can one person be soo annoying.  He just comes out with rubbish the majority of the time

I think Wanger should have been in the bottom 2, can't believe people are voting for him, isn't there a ******** site where they are trying to make him the winner this year??

Shelley xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Mish3434 said:


> I think Wanger should have been in the bottom 2, can't believe people are voting for him, isn't there a ******** site where they are trying to make him the winner this year??
> 
> Shelley xx


If there is it's probably the anti X factor brigade!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Siobhan1 said:


> Wagner should definitely have gone. Who on earth is voting for him!  .


A waste of a £1 in my opinion, better to put it towards a good bar of chocolate


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

slinkyfish said:


> Siobhan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wagner should definitely have gone. Who on earth is voting for him!  .
> ...


Ummmm Chocolate, I fancy that new Cadburys Mallow one but can't seem to find it in the shops near me


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Mish3434 said:


> slinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Siobhan1 said:
> ...


Ooooo me too!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi

Felt sorry for John but he was not memorable and he had been given rubbish songs every week, also he fluffed up his song to keep him in. I wanted him to do something quirky like he did at Louis house and what got him through.

A big Danni fan, think she looks amazing and very classy, I always think Cheryl looks like she has tried too hard and a bit tarty   

I normally hate Louis but found him quite funny and entertaining this year. He can be all nice and happy chappy then out of nowhere he turns! He got a really rubbish category this yr though, luckily he has Mary, but his song choices for her are now also v boring and predictable.

Simon is just Simon, he never changes!

I don't honestly have a favorite think there are a few good uns this yr but no out right winner. Cant stand Cher but my SIL who is 15 loves her and so do her mates so thinking it is an age thing   

Did anyone else think Katie's song was awful? The judges raved about it but me and dh thought it was rubbish.

Off to have some chocolate now


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I loved Katies song tbh, it really made me smile and I do think its the best she has sang so far    it just goes to show how different we all are   

I agree that poor John has had rubbish songs, I also thought he'd fluffed his second song but when I was chatting to a couple of friends this morning they thought it was ok and not fluffed    Glad to know I'm not going mad   

My fave is definately Matt, I like the young guy Aiden too he reminds me of an 80's pop star   

Danni or Cheryl I will admit I like them both for different reasons so couldn't honestly say which one I prefer 

Oh and I love Simon   

Shelley x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I hated Kties song but hubby loved it & thought it ws fun. I hated Johns sing off, he was well out of tune & didn't sing well IMO.

I like Mary but am sick of the severe hairstyle & they keep dressing her in black, big girls can wear other colours you know! 

I like Danni & Cheryl too but Danni dresses better (less tarty) both came across well in the Piers Morgn interview. Cn't stand Louis he is so out of touch with the world & comes across so *****y, he votes for his own benefit whereas I feel Simon votes according to talent (most of the time anyway). Simon is my fave judge & I still think he's a very handsome bloke


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

how on earth can wagner still be in!!!!?? he cannot sing. he is a sweet guy, yes, but come on voters......how can he be in and someone with a lovely voice like Johns' be chucked off? seems wrong.
I like cher but I do agree, her voice is not the strongest. she is different and young so I think that is why she is stil in the running.
Katie is getting on my nerves, she is big-headed   
mary is lovely

if Louis ended up being my mentor if I was on x-factor (not a chance!   ) I'd be really worried and really pi$$ed off, he seems to just be the weakest mentor.judge in my opinion, anyone else agree?

I'd love cheryl to be my mentor, sshe is nice but strong too.

dannnie seems a bit up herself when they interview her on xtra factor, yes?


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

i read on the internet yesterday that wagner has been labelled a sex pest; he has a bit of a pervy thing going about him 

louis is bl00dy useless and defo the weakest judge/mentor! 

not a fan of cheryl at all - to me she is a drama queen who changes her attitude and reactions at the drop of a hat. didn't like her on piers morgan (why did i watch you'll ask!   ) as her emotions didn't seem genuine. she is very smug for having won 2 years running and although she says she doesn't like it, all this press about ashley, the divorce, the malaria and, gamugate and the katie/cher headlines, she is basically getting all the attention

i don;t think dannii is paticularly wonderful but she does seem to be genuinely involved as a mentor and she looks really gorgeous, especially after having had a baby so recently.

simon, love him. he's so full of himself but i love his honesty (though don't agree with what he says he sees with his 2 groups left in the competition). 

i really want dannii to win this year and she has a very good chance with matt and maybe even aidan

i certainly dont want cheryl to win (though really like rebecca and tracy) as she will think she is the best and will become even more full of herself

gosh, such strong opinions!!     

Gini x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Frenchy74 said:


> i really want dannii to win this year and she has a very good chance with matt and maybe even aidan


Does anyone else feel uncomfortable watching Aidan perform on stage? He makes me cringe as he's just way too intense and keeps pulling weird faces when Dermot interviews him! I know it's nerves but even so....


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah agree he's quite intense but that worked soo soo soo well the week he did mad world - absolutely loved it though it was very similar to what adam lambert did on american idol last year or year before; i hope he loosens up soon with an up tempo song

Gini x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Loved Mad World too but so far that's been it for me ...


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

gotta agree actually; he can sing mad world every week for me though!!    but come to think of it, doubt he will win! 

matt has got to win; really like him, he's coming out of his shell, looks better with makeover and has an amazing voice. loved his version of britney spears song


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

aiden is really odd when he sings, awkward to watch really. he looks like he is having some kind of convulsions. odd.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

hbrodie said:


> aiden is really odd when he sings, awkward to watch really. he looks like he is having some kind of convulsions. odd.


LMAO! So agree. I have to watch him from behind a cushion! Cringeworthy!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am wondering if Wagner is going to go for Monster Mash tonight lol. Aiden was kinda weird, Mary didnt quite work....


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Haha yes I can just see him doing the Monster Mash


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

nOT A FAN OF ANY OF THE SONGS SO FAR, Mary was ok, Aiden was awful


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Not liking any of the songs so far tonight.

Felt sorry for Mat, just wanted to give a great big hug, i think he's great although don't think the song worked tonight


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

rebeccas was the only one I kinda liked a little and I dont like her....the rest have all been rubbish.  Matt had a bad song definitely


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I wonder what Cher will sing?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

they really are all rubbish..... I wanna hear monster mash!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

TwiceBlessed said:


> they really are all rubbish..... I wanna hear monster mash!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok I stand shocked and surprised that I liked both Rebecca and Cher tonight who I usually hate!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Felt sorry for Mat, just wanted to give a great big hug, i think he's great although don't think the song worked tonight


Same here  I kept thinking I like him but wouldn't download the song

Tonight I loved One Direction & Cher, am very tempted to download their songs tonight 

Rebecca, Mary, Katie, Paije and Belle Amie were good, but not brilliant, certainly not good enough to download


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Cher was surprising tonight  ...good on her for trying something different..although Simon hit the nail on the head when he said she is turning into Cheryl   


poor Matt and poor Mary what had they done to her


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I was inpressed with Cher tonight, she sang really well without the attitude & looked really nervous too. Matt was good but I don't think the song worked either.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh my poor Matt, what an awful song that Danni woman picked for him! She keeps giving him really difficult songs and I think he needs a little break from all the high warbling stuff. Give the man some Coldplay!

Dare I say it, I liked Cher tonight with out that stupid gangster thing she does


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I missed it last night as today on rpt so I am going to look at itv.com and see if I can see it on there


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I never thought i'd say this but........Cher performed the best last night!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yup, I watched it on itv.com and cher was def the best tonight. she has a lovely lovely voice, and is not a one-trick-pony any more    she does tend to make her mouth turn downwards when she sings though which is unfortunate cos it makes her kinda unattractive


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was pleased that Belle Amie went, I was worried that AIden would be going and I do like him

X


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm glad Belle Amie went, Katie was definately the better singer in the sing off.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a question 

I'm new to all this x-factor malarky, never watched it before but what I don't get is ...

how can it be fair for one contestant to sing without backing vocals, so completely on their own with every single note heard by the voting public and then you have another contestant (let's just say, for example Wagner) who has a virtual choir backing him up. Now Wagner can't sing and you may say that not hearing him is a good thing but surely it's much easier to sing along with your backing singers that it is to just stand up their and do it all on your tod 

by the way, WHO _is_ voting for Wagner?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> by the way, WHO _is_ voting for Wagner?


people who are sick to death of x factor type shows I guess. no one with any taste thats for sure....

As for the backing singer thing...no idea just that they have their songs picked I think by their mentor and whether or not they have any backing support I guess is decided for them too....as far as I know.....Oh I dunno after this week's load of rubbish I may not watch again...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Apparently there's an Internet campaign to vote for Wagner  & keep him in -  like last yr who voted for jedward?0


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

In my opinion, they should replace Louis as a judge as he is the one responsible for picking Jedward and Wagner for the live rounds. Although I do think that the other judges have some blame too, for letting them through to the next round and then the judges house!!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

aaahhhhhggggrrrrrr, wagner stayed!!!!! how on earth did that happen? WHY on earth did that happen!!!!

katie made me cringe with all her dramatics on stage when she was in the bottom 2


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

missed the first 20 mins but....

way to go matt!  Stunning!  

Rebecca also great


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Treyc can sing but  i find her boring, Like Rebecca & matt both personality & voices


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL shall I comment here too...

Yeah she has no stage presence at all....IMO


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Completely agree re Treyc _but_ I find Rebecca a bit like her too - I just can't like her voice. Love Matt and Aiden though (but what was American about Nothing Compares 2 U by Sinead O'Connor??). Wagner to go - PLEASE!!


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

missed the first 45 minutes but was on time for rebecca and matt - rebecca is absolutely amazing but matt is, to me, so much more. i find i can't take my eyes off of him when he's singing and i can feel all the emotions he puts in the song!

prof waffle - you're absolutely right, trayc is a brilliant vocalist but unlike with matt and rebecca, i can easily switch off, do other things and just hear a good song in the background - nothing special   

how was cher - what did the judges say about her this week

how was katie - what did the judges say

wagner is still a Joke!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

peacelily said:


> but what was American about Nothing Compares 2 U by Sinead O'Connor


It was written by Prince but I think thats cheating a bit as it was more of a hit over here I think...


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Aaaaaaaah the gangster rapping Cher was back     I hate it!


Matt was fantastic and I love Rebecca. Just wish she did a bit more. Not sure I'd pay to go and see her perform as it's the same sort of thing each seek. Lovely voice though 


And as for Wagner.... enough said.....


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

My DH said the same thing last night about Trayce, she was singing and we were talking to each other through most of it, and he said she has a really good voice but she just doesn't make you want to watch her.

Thought Cher was rubbish compared to last week, but I don't like the song she did and I don't like her so I struggle liking anything she does   

I loved Rebecca last night but agree with you Slinky she is getting a bit boring, it is the same every week, but I suppose she has such a unique voice it must be a bit of a challenge to get the right song for her.

Did anyone else think Aiden sounded like a sheep? I do agree with Danni though and she needs to stick to his moodiness, if he came out singing something chirpy and upbeat I just don't think it will suit him one bit and he might go because of it.

Wagner? What can I say   

Paige again is good but I don't have to watch him.

Katie was ok but it is a difficult sound to sing I think and a bit predictable.

One Direction for the first time ever I thought they were quite good, not my cup of tea though   

Matt was v good, he looked nice and comfortable and enjoyed it more this wk.

Oh Mary was v forgetable last night, thought she just crumpled, the song was not right for her at all. Think she will still get through though.

Who do you think will be in the bottom 2 tonight? Wagner should be but don't think he will   I am going for Trayce and Katie, but I would love it to be Wagner and Cher and Cher went   

Did anyone else hear Simon say that the theme was supposed to be America being in the song title and that the other judges had got it wrong?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I loved Matt last night, Cher was good until she threw the little rap in   

Please let Wagner go tonight


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Now...I'm not bothered either way about Treyc BUT Katie deserved to go after her performance in the sing-off    she fluffed her words and said "oh sod it" in the middle of her song   .  Why did the judges pander to her??  (And obviously, why is Wagner still in   ?).

Peacelily xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Simon voted for Tracy to go, Danni voted Katie to go and Louis voted Tracy to go so why did the vote not go to Cheryl, am I missing something? Tracy should not of gone??


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Mal- I hear you. Why did they not take it to dead lock?!!! Cheryl said, "let them two (louie and danii) vote and I will then take it to dead lock" but that never happened.


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

dermot told her it would go tot a majority vote with the other 3 for some reason they wouldnt let her take it to deadlock 

i think they should have think the result would have been diff


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Ophelia hun    We played it back to make sure and it should of gone to Cheryl to deadlock it    I am watching xtrafactor and nothing has been said, Tracye should not of gone, seems all wrong to me and I might not watch anymore if they don't do anything as what is the point of voting if they are not going to get rid of people properly?

Just seen your post bubblicous, Cheryl said after though that she would take it to deadlock    that would seem a lot fairer.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I just can't believe that Wagner is still in!!! Even Loius looked shocked!!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

xtrafactor just said what you said bubblicious that it was cos Cheryl refused to vote which sounds lame to me. What is the point of people voting if a judge can refuse to vote? What if Cheryl has two in the bottom 2 again? Seems so unfair, that is what deadlock is for. I am quite annoyed. How many lives does that Katie have?

But Cheryl did say after that she would just take it to deadlock so why not do that? Seems really underhand to me.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah Mish a bit shocked he got through again!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

what a farce...again! I'm sure I say this every year   and every year I say I won;t watch again next year    

I love the original song that Cher managed to mess up...if I was Alicia Keys I would not have given permission for my song to be killed like that   

I've had enough of all of them now and just want Matt to win..he had me   all throughout his performance 
I'm sure I've mentioned this before but DH does security for Xfactor and I drop/pick him up from there and last night the contestants were extra extra nice to all the "youngsters" hanging around the gate of the studio shouting their name...Rebbecca and Wagner came to the gate and talked to some of them ...so I was thinking perhaps they are now realising it's almost the end so being especially nice to the "voters"


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

am shocked they let katie stay in after her little 'oh sod it; outburst in her sing off. I was not keen on any of cherylk's lot last night I'm affraid...and why oh why is wagner still in the running? I think if he were to make it as the x factor finalist / winner he woud be a one-hit-novelty-song-wonder and that is it. the others will all do well with albums and single after single. if he wins it is such a waste of the other talents


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Cheryl gets her millions for moments like that and still couldn't do it, Simon wouldn't have let Louis or Dannii get away with not voting
- I prefered TreyC

L x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

IMO I feel it was unfair to ask Cheryl second, normally if its 2 from the same category they usually ask the mentor last!!  Just watched it back and Dermot does say after Cheryl refuses that it will go on majority, meaning the judges not the deadlock result

I can only hope that next week see's the final performance of Wagner   

Shelley xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree Mish, I was v surprised they went to Cheryl for her vote after Simon, they have never done that before   

I hope Wagners time is coming to an end on Xfactor, he is boring and rubbish!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mish you said what I was thinking, thank you x x 

I must be  but I actually like Katie, and cant understand why she is so hated  

I am really not excited by any of this years contestants, I think they are really weak compared to the last year or 2. 

I do like Matt but not singing girls songs, and cher & one direction did really well last week, but thats about all I can say


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooooo can I join? 

I missed a lot of this weeks Xfactor. Looking forward to next week and a glass of vino and feet up - its the 'me time' of the week.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I really enjoy watching X Factor but I'm really getting fed up with the results now! I really like Cher and Katie and don't know why they are disliked so much. 

I really do not like Wagner and think Louis has made such a mistake with his acts this year (again). He moans at everyone breaking the rules but when it comes to him the rule book is out the window! But what I really want to know is.. Who is voting for Wagner?? 

Jen x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't hate Katie, just don't like her    

I have read that the people voting for Wagner are the ones that dislike the Xfactor and Simon Cowell and what it stands for. Which to me is a bit silly because Wagner gives the xfactor publicity, people voting for him is money going into Simon Cowells pocket, the person they dislike so much! They cant seem to see that Simon wins whatever happens! I think it has already been mentioned but how on earth did Wagner get to the final stages when they knocked back some good singers? Not very fair but I suppose it is to make it a bit more interesting.

Like you Dizzi, I am not really blown away by anyone this year, I don't think I will be voting in the final.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

my theory is that every week Simon says he enjoys Wagners performance because he believes the public vote for what he says he doesnt like....not working though is it??!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know our local radio St is behind Wagner


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

There are a lot of ******** groups campaigning to keep Wagner in, similar to the one that tried (and succeeded!) getting Rage Against The Machine to Christmas No. 1 last year instead of Joe McElderry - so I'm expecting Wagner to be in it for a while yet.   

I love Matt!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I personally wouldn't waste the money for the phone call to keep someone in that is so rubbish   

I love Matt too


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

wrong song choice tonight matt....


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooo I liked it.    What has the press been saying about Katie then? I keep hearing that she gets bad press but I haven't read the papers etc.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno either but guessing its the whole way she did the begging and said s*d it during her last performance...  I wanted Matt to do Your song or Guess Why they Call it the Blues or something... or Daniel..... or the one Cher is doing.....


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah..Daniel - that one always makes me cry.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I turned over after Cher...whats happening now?


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

one direction were good very boy band now and rebecca is just brill


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I think my favs were Matt, Cher and Rebecca. I think Katie will be in the sing off again. Poor Wagner. I actually quite like _him_, he comes across to me as quite sweet and genuine, just my opinion, again I've no idea what the press is saying but his singing is awful. I think Simon's right when he says he doesn't really know what's going on.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

looking good bubs! how r u?   

I can't stand katie. I have decided she has to go soon PLeeeeEaaaaaASEEEE!!!!!! oh, and wagner


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Katie to go, pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!   

those who keep voting for wagner should have their phone taken away from them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't believe it :-(


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

this girl is incredible - how many times is she going to get saved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

surely even the judges can see that she's never going to win as the public is not behing her! i remember simon saying once that somebody who ends up in the bottom 2 will never win - how about 4 times (or was it 5)!!!!

aiden didn;t sing too well in the sing off - bit awkward to watch but am gutted and really shocked he was the one with the least votes from the public as last night he sang million times better than katie!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe Aiden went over her! She should have gone last week !


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hbrodie - thanks hun 



i cannot believe katie lives another week i mean what on earth is going on


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I suppose it was fair though, if Aiden had the lowest overall votes  . I really liked him to start with, but thought he was starting to get a bit annoying with all that teenage angst (and gurning  ). _Obviously,_ Wagner should have gone!

Peacelily xx

PS. Frenchy - I remember Simon saying that too


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

What a shocker


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

shocker but based on the singoff I hate to say it but Katie was better....and she at least had a bit more dignity than last weeks nightmare.  I think they went to deadlock thinking she would go though..


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

wagner has to go soon please. he is so smug every time he gets through, you can see his face get all smarmy   

katie also has to bu99er off soon too cos she is annoyingly arrogant and then goes all coy and pitiful to get sympathy


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

hbrodie - err I take it you don't like her then?   


Have to say glad Aiden has gone he make me hide behind a cushion when he sings - weird facial thing going on with him ....


Ooooo I love Matt


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

slinky - yup, u got it, can't stand her    and I also found aien really awkward to watch


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am so bored of Rebecca now.

I actually completely forgot about her on Saturday night and thought everyone had sang until she came on   

Not too sorry to see the back of Aidan. I was shocked but I wasn't keen on his voice or his act so not sad he's gone.

Paije is actually growing on me. Maybe not to win but I hope he goes through for a few more weeks


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

i didnt like cher at the start but she is slowly growing on me   do like matt and paije though


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Omg, Cheryl and Wagner had a bit of a spat there    I thought he was going to say something really scandalous to her then for a minute! I've changed my mind about him too, I think maybe afterall he is a bit arrogant.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought it was wrong and v unprofessional of Cheryl to bring that up there and then to Wagner. She should know better than anyone not to believe everything you read in the paper.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree coz her mind is made up as Louis said if he's in the bottom 2-not sure about katie's new look!!


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

i wasn't listening - what happened with wagner and cheryl? 

didn't really enjoy this week - paige is the only one for me this week who stood out

love matt but didn;t like his song or style tonight

getting bored of rebecca and mary

one direction - forgetable (unless you're a 13 yr old girl!)

who else? wagner - let's not even go there

cher - my opinion of her doesn;t change; don;t like her attitude and dont think the judges and me hear the same thing as dont like her voice

katie - don;t like her hair do, begging through her songs - bit pathetic!

so what's the thing with cheryl and wagner then?


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

During judging Cheryl had a go at Wagner for saying in the papers that she was from a council estate and therefore lucky to be where she is today and she went on to say that he was lucky to be on that stage. I am suprised that she automatically believed what the papers said and agree it was unprofessional.


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks jasey - that makes sense with what i heard of what wagner said back to her. yeah bit silly that she believed it and a bit unprofesional to discuss that during the live show!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I always miss the good bits    but I just read about it on Yahoo news so I am up to date   
I thought cher did a wonderful rendition of Joh Lennon's song last night. just beautiful. I'd listen to it over and over again. Louis walsh seems to get worse at his job every week!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG surely not!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

WTF do we have to do to get rid of /wagner


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Not sure I can post an honest answer to that


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh  didnt hear Paige as was out but it was on in the background and what I could hear of Cher in the sing off she was good.  I dunno I think its run its course now as a programme as "voters" are just taking the michael!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

TBH I have lost interest in the Show now, just watched tonight and really don't care who goes home anymore!!! I normally love the show but maybe it has run it's course now


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Mish I was the same last night, I was a bit   that they did two songs and didn't just stick to one song and it being on for an hr. Or am I just a grumpy old woman   I didn't really watch much of it either, think the judges talk rubbish most of the time as well. I felt a bit uncomfortable with the comments to Wagner, I don't like him and don't think he should be there now but to imply he is a creep because of the song he was singing and they way they all seemed to be mocking him seemed a bit unfair. He cant help being voted in every week!

Don't have a clue who will be in bottom two tonight, did read earlier on in the week that Wagner is always at the top of the list phone voting wise and is in no danger of being in the bottom 2 anytime soon.

Katie and Cher maybe?


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

✿ MAL✿ said:


> Mish I was the same last night, I was a bit  that they did two songs and didn't just stick to one song and it being on for an hr.


Me too Mal - I was ready to go to bed after the first songs (or maybe that was the effect of my 2 glasses of wine lol!)  .

LOVED Matt's version of "Whiter Shade Of Pale", didn't like Katie or Cher much, Mary ok, Rebecca boring, One Direction ok, and missed Wagner both times thank goodness  .


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it could be Reecca in the bottom two as she sang poorly compared to previous weeks. I ahve to say I am getting fed u with the show now too, wasn't enthused about any of them & can't pick a stand out winner which I ahve done in previous years.

If Wagner wins that will be en end to me wathiinthe show, he did actually siing ok last night but he does give me the creeps & i think he truly believes he is good!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm also getting bored with it!   I'll keep watching as I'm invested in it now, but it kind of puts me off watching in the future (though I bet I will as I always get hooked...)

I can't say I'm really that fussed about who wins now. I've completely lost interest and there's nobody I'm really passionate about. Matt's still my favourite I guess, but I'm not always bothered about his songs and I can't guarantee I'd buy his music. Cher is okay but irritates me a bit, Rebecca is very sweet but a bit predictable, Katie drives me mad, Mary is forgettable, One Direction are nothing special, and as for Wagner...


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Well that's it then - Wagner is finally going to go.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lets pray that they get rid of him, I remember Simon saving the Twins last year


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

thank God he's gone!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Finally, a results show that didn't make me want to smash my TV!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Finally!!!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Praise the Lord! Take your bongo drums and bugger off!!


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finally - 2 people i wanted out are out!!!!!! yeah!!!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

OMFG I have broken my golden 'never vote for these type of shows' rule and voted!!     But I so love Matt and his guitar! Not so keen on the first one he did but when ever he just sits there, plays and sings he's just fantastic! 


Rebecca is also good and has a beautiful voice but her feet seem cemented to the stage somehow...   


Glad to see the back of Katie too. Every time I saw her I just wanted to give her a fishing rod and a toadstool to sit on! Now just need to see the back of flipping Cher who I get the urge to slap every time I see her as she's so damn cocky!


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Slinkyfish* - i'm with you 100 % on Cher!!! Let's hope she goes next week and that the judges wake up, open their eyes and see her as we do!

Does anyone know why Cher got booed tonight? if they don't like her, they should not vote for her!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yay wagner is gone gone gone!!! and katie too!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, take a look here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251508.msg4156990#msg4156990


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Poor Mary, was hoping and    it would go to deadlock, as soon as Danni said Cher you knew Mary was a goner.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww poor Mary. But I do like Cher and I'm glad she's in the final. I thought her sing off performance was amazing. Am I the only one who likes her?


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thought Cher's save me song was good but I don't like her, too much attitude...

Does anyone know what Simon meant when he said Mary had said comments on ITV2 and he found it hard to hear that criticism? What did she say? She looked really annoyed when he said that like that was the reason they voted her off....


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

This is apparently what she said on ITV2:

"Simon never knows when to make his mind up. I love the man to bits but  one minute he tells you that he wants you to change and do it  differently, when you do it he tells you you should have stuck to what  you did so you can’t win. He’s a lovely man but he can’t make his mind  up."


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks M2M. Ahhh, not too bad then, not bad enough for Simon to mention it at the crucial moment?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Cant stand her, sorry Jasey.

What Mary said was true though I suppose, not been that impressed with Simon this yr    

Did you see xtrafactor last night? One Direction have a lot of support, wondering if they could quietly steal a win?


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it is between one direction and matt


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Just been reading that is was a fix again last night. The semis are always decided by the public vote but at the last minute the rules where changed to have a sing off and for the judges to decide    Dermot said on Saturdays show that the public will decide who leaves on sunday and all the previous shows the public decided who went into the final, must of changed their minds when they saw who had got the bottom of the vote    I am glad I don't vote, because if I had last night and then they did that I would be a bit    I don't know why Cher is so upset though because she already has a 2 million record deal no matter if she wins or not and she is supposedly doing a duet with Cheryl on her album so she is a winner anyway, think she got so much hype at the beginning of the show and she is only 17 and seems a bit fragile to me to be honest. Rant over


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

MAL I agree about cher, she seems to be so fragile and I think it is due to her age TBH. too much too young


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I know Hbrodie. I really do think they should of said no to her right at the beginning and let her find her feet a bit and grow up a bit and come back, they have done it before, Alaxandra Burke was one that got sent home at the judges houses and went back to win it. I just feel that if she goes out and does not win she is going to need help as I think she will crumble. I know I could never cope with anything like that at that age. I know I don't like her but it is not nice seeing someone so vulnerable and fragile every week falling apart, its a bit uncomfortable to watch to be honest.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey ladies, I'm in chat now for the X Factor Final chat, come and join me


----------

